# Gal Gadot - Wonder Woman 2017 Promo Pics x4 Update 2



## brian69 (6 Apr. 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Gal Gadot - Wonder Woman 2017 Promo Pics x2*

Klasse :thx: dir für Gal


----------



## ass20 (6 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Gal Gadot - Wonder Woman 2017 Promo Pics x2*

Thanks so much for Gal


----------



## dörty (6 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Gal Gadot - Wonder Woman 2017 Promo Pics x2*


Klasse Promos.:thumbup:
:thx: fürs teilen.


----------



## Flaming Sword (7 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Gal Gadot - Wonder Woman 2017 Promo Pics x2*



Schrecklich! Für diese Rolle hätte es eine Frau mit ein paar Muskeln mehr gebraucht.


----------



## ElCoyote (9 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Gal Gadot - Wonder Woman 2017 Promo Pics x2*



Flaming Sword schrieb:


> Schrecklich! Für diese Rolle hätte es eine Frau mit ein paar Muskeln mehr gebraucht.



Yep, sie wirkt schon ein bisserl hager .....


----------



## yjones (13 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Gal Gadot - Wonder Woman 2017 Promo Pics x2*

cant wait till next year


----------



## ghdayspc (18 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Gal Gadot - Wonder Woman 2017 Promo Pics x2*

thanks for the pix


----------



## hardveneer (22 Juni 2016)

*AW: Gal Gadot - Wonder Woman 2017 Promo Pics x2*

I think this is going to be a good film


----------



## Trasl (25 Juli 2016)

*AW: Gal Gadot - Wonder Woman 2017 Promo Pics x2*

update 1x


----------



## brian69 (31 Juli 2016)

*update x1*



​


----------



## Jodhi (6 Aug. 2016)

She looks great as Wonder Woman. Thank You


----------



## azariie (12 Sep. 2016)

I am so excited! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Muli (12 Sep. 2016)

Werde Sie bei Zeiten mal in Batman v Superman sichten und freue mich auf den Soloauftritt!
Soll ja auch noch einiges in Sachen Justice League folgen!


----------



## ElCoyote (16 Juni 2017)

ABER: Sie ist Klasse und beweist, dass man auch ohne Megamöpse die Welt retten kann!


----------



## Tittelelli (16 Juni 2017)

Amerikanischer Müll


----------



## ghdayspc (20 Juni 2017)

thanks for the pix!


----------



## Flaming Sword (21 Juni 2017)

Der Film war recht gut, aber der Hauptdarstellerin fehlt es für diese Rolle einfach an ein paar Muskeln mehr.


----------



## Widdleman (14 Aug. 2017)

Amazing woman. So sexy


----------

